# Ear bleeding



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi. I've just discovered that my hedgehog ear's are bleeding. I tried to see clearly what is it but she struggled like **** and wouldnt let me. I bathed her to clear her eyes and everything but now it's still bleeding. I tried to apply antiseptics but the bleeding wouldnt stop. Also, when i bathed her, there was pus. What is it? Pls help me. Is it ear infection?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You need to see the vet.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Spencer,

Based on your previous post and the new bleeding, you need to see the vet ASAP. Are you able to call the vet right now and explain what's going on?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That sounds like a life threatening situation and you need to take your hedgehog to see a vet asap!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm confused, did you take her to the vet this morning, and they injected antibiotics? How is she doing now? If it's still bleeding you need to call the vet you took her to and explain it to him, or take her in again.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8136


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I'm confused, did you take her to the vet this morning, and they injected antibiotics? How is she doing now? If it's still bleeding you need to call the vet you took her to and explain it to him, or take her in again.
> 
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... f=5&t=8136


I'm confused too, there are multiple posts today from this user, regarding health issues, wheel use, and mating.

It would be helpful to us if you could clarify if you are talking about the same hedgehogs as before, or are these all different?


----------



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Opps. Sorry abt the confusion. I have 3 hedgehog, Sony, Fluffy and Oreo. I tried to mate Fluffy and Oreo together not the Sony who is the older hedgehog. ^^


----------



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh and im wondering if the bleeding is cause by the quills? Maybe when i put them together they fight or something? :roll:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

the fact it keeps bleeding and there is blood i would say ear infection. she needs to see a vet


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

VET NOW!!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope you were able to take your hedgehog to the vet, it doesn't sound like anything you could manage without a vet. I hope your hedgehog is ok, please keep us updated!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How is she doing?


----------

